# blaze orange helmet cover (OT crosspost)



## qcanoe (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry for the crosspost but it's hard to categorize this question and the crowd here is always so helpful and slow to blaze ...I mean flame.

I'm looking for a source for a lightweight blaze orange helmet cover for my visorless helmet. Hunting season started a couple days ago, so I'm late. I've been getting by with only an orange vest, but I just voted left of center this morning and am feeling particularly vulnerable at the moment. (Do you think they can tell from a distance?)

Some of the big bike houses (Performance, Nashbar) have helmet covers, but apparently not in blaze orange. Admit I haven't done a completely exhaustive search.

There is one out there for equestrian helmets. I called the mfr, who just happens to be in the next town, but, to the extent he understood the question, he said he thought it would not fit a bike helmet. (But he kept talking about bananas, so I'm not sure we were connecting.)

They exist for ATV and motorcycle helmets, but all the ones I've seen are heavy-duty things designed for full-face helmets with chin guards.

Ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## coolhandluchs (Jan 7, 2004)

*Since nobody's replied yet...*

I don't know about blaze orange, but there should be lotsa neon green/yellow covers out there. The bright yellow ones show up at least as well as the orange. Any bright colors should work. Just don't wear brown and tie horns to your head.

You should probably tie some bells or something else that makes noise to your bike or pack. That should let 'em know you're not a deer....unless they're hunting for Rudolph or Blitzen


----------



## qcanoe (Aug 27, 2004)

coolhandluchs said:


> I don't know about blaze orange, but there should be lotsa neon green/yellow covers out there. The bright yellow ones show up at least as well as the orange. Any bright colors should work. Just don't wear brown and tie horns to your head.
> 
> You should probably tie some bells or something else that makes noise to your bike or pack. That should let 'em know you're not a deer....unless they're hunting for Rudolph or Blitzen


Yeah. Thanks. I'll settle for another bright color if I have to (although actually most of the ones I've seen are either black or a kind of mellow yellow). The reason I want the blaze orange is that just by convention it's the color that officially and unequivocally speaks directly to hunters' trigger fingers, saying, DON'T SHOOT, I'M ANOTHER HUNTER LIKE YOU!

The bell idea is excellent.


----------



## ZOOM (May 14, 2004)

*On the other hand ...*

they might shoot you because you are scaring away all the deer with that bell. Have thought of using bright orange tape?


----------



## ssperl (Jul 8, 2004)

*How about homemade?*

I did some riding last December in Alabama. One of the guys crafted these nifty orange helmet covers. We may not have won any fashion prices, but no one got shot!


----------



## qcanoe (Aug 27, 2004)

*Great idea - thanks*



ZOOM said:


> they might shoot you because you are scaring away all the deer with that bell.


Yeah, that occured to me too. 



ZOOM said:


> Have thought of using bright orange tape?


This is a fantastic idea. And cheap! I'm going to do it. I knew I could count on you guys.


----------



## qcanoe (Aug 27, 2004)

*Yikes!*



ssperl said:


> I did some riding last December in Alabama. One of the guys crafted these nifty orange helmet covers. We may not have won any fashion prices, but no one got shot!


Wow, that photo really makes me want to forget the whole idea and go with ZOOM's idea of using day-glo tape instead. It is nice how your forks all match, though. 

Seriously, I am worse than bad with a needle and thread. It took me about an hour to sew a three-inch rectangular patch on my six-year-old's backpack a few weeks ago. So I'm not sure this is my route. Thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

*Go Orange, or Go Home!*

I buy "safety orange" hardhat covers. Available from any safety supply store, or most welding supply stores.

They fit well, not perfectly, and don't cost much! Well-ventilated, too.

These places are also a great source of inexpensive, good quality riding glasses. When they only cost $10 and already have one year's worth of scratches, you don't have to ride back up the mountain when you realize they aren't in your pack anymoref!


----------



## cyclepdx (Dec 4, 2010)

*Source found of International Orange Helmet covers*

As a roadie, I'm concerned about those 2 ton (and more) missiles that usually are near misses, hopefully at least 3 feet away. I've got my wife, a seamstress, among other things, that make International Orange Helmet covers. The current model comes in polyester, which holds the color longer. Cut for helmets with and without visors. Visit her website at http://www.etsy.com/shop/HHknits $15-$18.
I wouldn't be caught dead without one. Keep the rubber side down.


----------

